
Ask HN: How do you manage your eBooks library? - davehcker
I&#x27;m curious what tools you use.<p>I have myself tried:<p>* Calibre -&gt; not the most beautiful UI&#x2F;UX. Does it even sync across devices?<p>* Mendely -&gt; Good for paper management.<p>* PapersApp -&gt; Much better for paper management and research stuff.<p>* Kindle Cloud -&gt; Only for epubs. I have epubs, pdfs, djvu.<p>* PDF viewer -&gt; Files here and there and often in multiple places. Hard to manage across topics&#x2F;genres.<p>* Preview (Apple) -&gt; I can highlight. But files scattered.<p>* iBooks -&gt; can&#x27;t open PDF.<p>Personal frustration:<p>I&#x27;m cursed to live in permanent temporariness so far, but luckily am fully adept at spending countless hours reading books (and papers) on any screen. I read on various topics and usually just because I love consuming knowledge, and not necessarily hoping that I&#x27;d churn out a paper (so I don&#x27;t care about bibliography&#x2F;citation features). I guesstimated and realized I&#x27;ve read some 200 non-fiction books and around 70 papers in the last four year and I alway end up discovering some gems left in some folder. Now it bothers me so much that I&#x27;m planning to write a webapp just to solve this problem.
======
RMPR
Kindred soul, have a look at this article
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21635012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21635012),
the author covers quite a few tools, you may find something that fits your
needs. In the meantime, you can always combine many tools to achieve what you
want.

~~~
davehcker
Danke! It's really helpful.

